# anyone tried hemp oil for diabetes?



## k3nz1387 (Oct 7, 2012)

hi i have been researching hemp oil and its medicinal benefits that some people get. i read that some people with diabetes have actually cured it after using this hemp oil as it regulates your blood sugar level by making sure the oil that covers cells doesnt go hard or sumthing along those lines lol. i was just wondering if anyone has tried hemp oil for diabetes or does anyone know of sumone who hastried it? any info would be really appreciated.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a interesting thread hope someone has the correct experience.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, but I have been diabetic since Feb 1954 (diagnosed) and I have found nothing helps, but decent control and your own genetics. I don't use a pump and have taken 2 shots a day for a very long time. I have not used hemp oil so we'll see what sort of relief it provides. Speaking of relief..pot does offer some for my many aches and pains...hash is a lot better by far. Roxicodone does very little as does gaba pentin.
My $0.02 after taxes


----------



## k3nz1387 (Oct 7, 2012)

im just curious because my friend been looking into it since he smoked some of my bho and ate food and his sugar levels didnt rise as they would have before. im not sayin that the bho kept his sugar level down but it was a bit of a coincidence. i have also looked into holy anointing oil which uses cannabis as an ingredient, its suppose to have lots of cures but theres seems to be little research on this. could you please inform me when you try some hemp oil and inform me of any benefits if there is any. also im talking about hemp oil made of bud stems and leaves and not hemp seed oil that you can buy from the pharmacy.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Oct 7, 2012)

When I was in college and would get drunk on beer I would often wake up "negative" or spilling no sugar. I couldn't figure out why...guess I was metabolizing it differently. A wine drunk would be different...again I was processing sugar differently. Sometimes on roxie I'll "feel low" and not sure why. Don't think roxies help with lowering my blood sugar LOL. They do help me buy Lumateks and Hortilux


----------



## joefarmer (Oct 17, 2012)

k3nz1387 said:


> hi i have been researching hemp oil and its medicinal benefits that some people get. i read that some people with diabetes have actually cured it after using this hemp oil as it regulates your blood sugar level by making sure the oil that covers cells doesnt go hard or sumthing along those lines lol. i was just wondering if anyone has tried hemp oil for diabetes or does anyone know of sumone who hastried it? any info would be really appreciated.


Look up Rick Simpson on youtube or go to phoenixtears.ca  there is a ton of information on hemp oil
(rso )... and safe ways to make it yourself...ive been making this oil and giving it away to help heal peoples illnesses like cancer and chrohns with lots of success and yes it can help cure some stages of diabetes and High blood pressure, and, and, and the list goes on and on and on....You must treat it like your curing cancer start out wiyh half of a rice size piece then then build your tollerrence up to a gram a day ....


----------



## joefarmer (Oct 17, 2012)

k3nz1387 said:


> im just curious because my friend been looking into it since he smoked some of my bho and ate food and his sugar levels didnt rise as they would have before. im not sayin that the bho kept his sugar level down but it was a bit of a coincidence. i have also looked into holy anointing oil which uses cannabis as an ingredient, its suppose to have lots of cures but theres seems to be little research on this. could you please inform me when you try some hemp oil and inform me of any benefits if there is any. also im talking about hemp oil made of bud stems and leaves and not hemp seed oil that you can buy from the pharmacy.



its not coincidence ....THC,CBD in its purest form is best ingested not smoked .. BHO is processed with butane most of the time and its more harmful making it then using 99% alcohol (isopropol)...long prosses either way...


----------



## nameno (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone have anything more on chrohns or diabetes ?I know strain makes a difference but what I don't know.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Feb 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> Does anyone have anything more on chrohns or diabetes ?I know strain makes a difference but what I don't know.


I have a friend who prefers NL for her complications. I prefer hash for mine.


----------



## nameno (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr Numsi,I ordered the NLs .I saw the video with someone rubbing Jack Herrer?s legs with some oil simpson oil I believe.I wonder who has the records that was tried on him? I got 1 leg left,the other 1 stayed with the motorcycle,the 1 left started getting a rash looked just like his leg looked,the VA had something clears it up everytime it comes back. My #'s don't seem that high when I'm eating right. Thank You! I know talking about problems help,we'll hear ourselves answer our own questions.
It doesn't really matter what kind right now,just get something going,even if it doesn't help sell enough to eat right will maybe stop the toe amps.Peace


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 17, 2013)

It really would be helpful if people would specify what kind of diabetes they are referring to. 

I see this question come up, read through some answers, usually get nothing useful because no one is specifying whether they have insulin resistance or no insulin at all and there is a large difference.


----------



## nameno (Mar 29, 2013)

No I haven't tried the oil,I got type 2. I plan on trying the oil soon,I hope. I read about some that drops the #'s and some that covers the cells with something to slow something down.It's easy to see I don't remember what I read. One more toe and I'll be ready to try anything.Peace


----------



## Archer01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well dear its not proved that hemp oil is really beneficial for diabetes.. because I searched it and don't get any satisfactory results.. but some one said that this news was spread for boosting the sale of hemp oil.. but if this oil really cures diabetes then I think its a big achievement.


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys i gave a lil oil i had left over to my friend with diabetes. he took the oil 3 small dabs a day at different times for around 2 weeks and he monitored the amount of insulin he had to take to reduce the sugar from certain foods he ate. after 2 weeks he said that he was actually taking less insulin than what he would normally take. he now wants to try the full 60gram dosage over 90 days to see what full term effects if any that he would get.i did have more oil to give him but my gf was diagnosed with skin cancer so i used it topicaly for her and after around 2 months her cancer was gone.


----------



## Daaave (Oct 6, 2015)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey guys i gave a lil oil i had left over to my friend with diabetes. he took the oil 3 small dabs a day at different times for around 2 weeks and he monitored the amount of insulin he had to take to reduce the sugar from certain foods he ate. after 2 weeks he said that he was actually taking less insulin than what he would normally take. he now wants to try the full 60gram dosage over 90 days to see what full term effects if any that he would get.i did have more oil to give him but my gf was diagnosed with skin cancer so i used it topicaly for her and after around 2 months her cancer was gone.


Sorry to bump such an old post, but did you find any further information on using the oil with diabetes? Also, are you making the oil yourself or buying?


----------

